# WKORV Maui--Presidents' Week or Easter Week/Spring Break?



## Denise L (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning for 2016, and due to kids' school schedules , I am forced to take my Maui vacations during Presidents' Week or Easter Week.  Does anyone here have an opinion as to which one is less crowded/busy, or when airfare is lower?  We have never been during Presidents' Week, and usually fares are reasonable during Easter, but I find the crowds large. We would be staying at WKORV.

I also try to use FF miles for at least one way, so if anyone has an opinion about the availability of seats during Presidents' Week, I'd love to hear about your experiences.

If we go to Maui during Presidents' Week, then we will try for Washington, D.C. during Easter break!

Thank you!


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 13, 2015)

Denise L said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for 2016, and due to kids' school schedules , I am forced to take my Maui vacations during Presidents' Week or Easter Week.  Does anyone here have an opinion as to which one is less crowded/busy, or when airfare is lower?  We have never been during Presidents' Week, and usually fares are reasonable during Easter, but I find the crowds large. We would be staying at WKORV.
> 
> ...



Do Presidents Week in Maui if you can.  It is the height of whale season.


----------



## herillc (Feb 13, 2015)

Late March/early April is peak season for cherry blossom in Washington D.C


----------



## Denise L (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks!  I definitely would love to go during the peak of whale watching season.

Yes, I realize that trying to go to D.C. during Easter week 2016 will be a challenge with the cherry blossoms and all, so we shall see if that works out.  It also is a good time to go to Maui since there are still quite a few whales at the end of March.


----------



## tompalm (Feb 14, 2015)

Spring break is the most busy time of the year. All the flights fill up, car rentals go up, hotels are full. Avoid Spring break in Hawaii if possible.


----------



## capjak (Feb 15, 2015)

Presidents week is crowded.  I have never been during Easter so can not compare the two.  I have had no trouble getting Frequent Flyer miles ticket via United and American Airlines.  Booking the Reservation is also difficult.


----------



## Jesse N Kristina (Feb 17, 2015)

We usually go to WKORV during Presidents Week and love it. We overlap the two school holidays so our daughter doesn't miss too much school. It is the peak of whale season and likely not as crowded as Easter Week. We never have an issue trading in and prices for airfare are much lower. 

We are going during Easter Week this year and we reserved the last 2 villas at 8 months out. The resort is so full that the 1 bed and studio are on different floors in the same building instead of the normal lock off we usually have. I called at 6 AM PST at 8 months out and the North was completely full. We got the last 2 villas in the South. We use miles for airfare, but if you travel during this week expect to pay double for airfare. 

We plan to switch back to Presidents Week for 2016.


----------



## sjsharkie (Feb 17, 2015)

Both weeks are crowded.

Presidents week is typically less crowded because kids are not all out of school, and that usually means less occupancy per room.

I'd imagine the resort to be almost 100% capacity though in terms of bookings for both Presidents and Easter week.

-ryan


----------



## mauitraveler (Feb 18, 2015)

Jesse N Kristina said:


> We usually go to WKORV during Presidents Week and love it. We overlap the two school holidays so our daughter doesn't miss too much school. It is the peak of whale season and likely not as crowded as Easter Week. We never have an issue trading in and prices for airfare are much lower.
> Jesse N Kristina:
> We are going during Easter Week this year and we reserved the last 2 villas at 8 months out. The resort is so full that the 1 bed and studio are on different floors in the same building instead of the normal lock off we usually have. I called at 6 AM PST at 8 months out and the North was completely full. We got the last 2 villas in the South. We use miles for airfare, but if you travel during this week expect to pay double for airfare.
> 
> We plan to switch back to Presidents Week for 2016.


Jesse N Kristina:
Are you planning on trying to make your reservation online, instead of calling in?  Since you are in California, I would think that making the reservation at 9:00 p.m. 8 months and one day before your planned check-in day would be easier than calling in at 6:00 a.m. the next morning.  I really hated the anxiety of having to call just before 6:00 a.m. from California, and love being able to book online the night before.  Enjoy your vacation this Easter!


----------



## Jesse N Kristina (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi mauitraveler,

We have always called the morning of and never had an issue. This is the first time we have almost been unable to secure a reservation. We may try scheduling online for our next trip.

Mahalo!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 21, 2015)

Update:  I booked my Westin for Presidents' Week and have been trying to get airfare for four on Hawaiian, and on the first day seats were released, only the First Class FF seats were available one way for 80,000 miles.  No economy seats.  Revenue fares were only available for one person at $258 one way, or $530 for each person if I bought four at once.  Yikes.  So I waited a day and still no more lower fare seats.   Then I waited another day, still no lower fare seats or FF economy seats.

Does anyone know if this is the norm for this time of year?  I'm okay to pay for the seats but will the seats go down ever or stay at $530 each ONE WAY?  That's nuts.  I think I'd be better off renting my week versus paying over what would be over $4,000 roundtrip to fly my family of four to Maui .


----------



## tompalm (Mar 22, 2015)

Denise L said:


> Update:  I booked my Westin for Presidents' Week and have been trying to get airfare for four on Hawaiian, and on the first day seats were released, only the First Class FF seats were available one way for 80,000 miles.  No economy seats.  Revenue fares were only available for one person at $258 one way, or $530 for each person if I bought four at once.  Yikes.  So I waited a day and still no more lower fare seats.   Then I waited another day, still no lower fare seats or FF economy seats.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the norm for this time of year?  I'm okay to pay for the seats but will the seats go down ever or stay at $530 each ONE WAY?  That's nuts.  I think I'd be better off renting my week versus paying over what would be over $4,000 roundtrip to fly my family of four to Maui .



Try other airlines.  If Hawaiian already has the fare like that, it will probably stay that way.  Last year during Spring Break, we were trying to non-rev to CA and didn't get on.  It was on a Saturday and after most colleges were complete with Spring Break.  The loads showed 50 empty seats right up until the time we got to the airport, but we didn't come close to getting on and knew that it wasn't going to happen anytime during the next few days, so we bought ticket and searched every web site.  Surprisingly United had tickets the next day that were $200 cheaper than any other airline.  They were a lot cheaper than Hawaiian or any other airline coming home two weeks later.  Forget Hawaiian and keep looking at other options.  If you are in SFO, look at San Jose, or Oakland, or Sacramento.  Fly to Honolulu and make a transfer.  I like direct flights, but sometimes the other deals are too good to pass up.  We got tickets for the same price as they normally cost during the off season.


----------

